# Razer Imperator 2012 Fehler



## Darkx (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

habe jetzt meine 3. Imperator Maus.

1. Razer Imperator 5600dpi Edition ->stürzte öfter mals beim zocken ab und bei hochfahren reagierte die maus erst nach etwa 5sek

2. Razer Imperator battlefiled Edition -> Linke Maustaste klapperte stark, mausrad war nicht i.o.

3. Wegen Umtausch Lieferzeit der Battlefield die normale Imperator 2012Edition(6400dpi) geholt. Leider friert bei jedem 2. Hochfahren des PC der Maussensor stehen. Rechts und Linksklick funktioniert. Das Problem kann durch heraus und wieder einstecken des USB kabels behoben werden. Schon mit mehreren usb hubs probiert.

Hat noch wer dieses Problem mit der 2012? Treiber ist der aktuellste.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo
Ich würde mir an deiner stelle überlegen auf eine andere Maus zu wechseln, ich hätte schon längst den Nerv an der Maus verloren.
Am besten du schreibst uns mal dein ganzen System hier rein.
Schon ein Firmware Update gemacht ?
Machen andere USB Geräte auch Probleme ?
Mfg


----------



## Darkx (5. Januar 2012)

Alles ist geupdatet. Mit anderen Geräten habe ich keine probleme. Habe schon mehrere Mäuse gestet. Komme mit der Razer am besten klar.

Mein System: sysProfile: ID: 134906 - Darkx

Morgen probier ich die Maus mit meinem laptop


----------



## Tassadar (5. Januar 2012)

Ja, dass die Imperator Probleme macht, ist glaube ich normal, hatte selbst zwei Stück.

Das mit dem Hochfahren und Maus funktioniert nicht lies sich bei meinen "Imperatoren" durch mehrmaliges drücken der DPI-Verstelltasten beheben. Aber bei der Firmware v1.02 wurde bei mir so ein komischer "Bootloader" mit installiert, dann trat das Problem nicht mehr auf.
Kannst aber auch mal versuchen, die Lift-Off-Distanz in der Software auf 5 oder höher zu stellen, falls du sie niedriger hast. Schaden kanns ja nicht, die wirkliche LOD verstellt sich eh nicht.

Aber viel schlimmer ist doch der Bug mit der Z-Achse, bei dem der Zeiger beim Anheben der Maus immer rumspinnt, stöhrt dich das nicht?


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Januar 2012)

Wenn Razer dann die DA oder die Abyssus. Die einzigen Mäuse bei denen mit einem guten Sensor. Alles was den Twin - Eye hat leidet unter dem Z - Axis Bug. Sogar Mäuse von Gigabyte und diese RAT Dinger.


----------



## Tassadar (5. Januar 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Sogar Mäuse von Gigabyte und diese RAT Dinger.


 
WAAAS?? Die haben den auch? Das is ja mal voll der Burner.


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Januar 2012)

Ja. In den Cyborg Teilen ist auch der Twin - Eye verbaut. Muss mal gucken in welchen. In der 7 und der 9 sind die auf jeden Fall drin. Bei Gigabyte ist der in der Aivia M8600 drin.


----------



## Darkx (5. Januar 2012)

Mit dem sensor habe ich keine probleme, verwackelt auch nicht beim anheben(bf3). Kann auch an deinem mauspad hängen. Alle 3 mäuse ohne probs was sensor anging. Verwende das steelseries 9hd. Hatte leider heute morgen keine zeit um sie am laptop zu teste. Nach dem hochfahren meines rechner gings heute morgen wieder. Mal abwarten wie lange das so bleibt


----------



## gh0st76 (5. Januar 2012)

Darkx schrieb:


> Mit dem sensor habe ich keine probleme, verwackelt auch nicht beim anheben(bf3). Kann auch an deinem mauspad hängen. Alle 3 mäuse ohne probs was sensor anging. Verwende das steelseries 9hd. Hatte leider heute morgen keine zeit um sie am laptop zu teste. Nach dem hochfahren meines rechner gings heute morgen wieder. Mal abwarten wie lange das so bleibt


 

Das liegt nicht am Mauspad. Das ist ein Bug den der Sensor schon ewig hat. Hab selber die Mamba und die Imperator auf jedem Mauspad getestet was ich hier habe. Wenn ich die Maus anhebe dann springt der Cursor nach unten rechts. Das liegt einfach daran das der Sensor das anheben auch als Bewegung wahr nimmt und diese umsetzt. Das kommt wegen den 2 Linsen die der Sensor verbaut hat. Jede Maus mit nur einer Linse macht das nicht. Auch bei den 2012er Modellen ist der Bug vorhanden. Razer wollte den Bug durch den optischen Sensor beseitigen der die LoD regelt. Aber geklappt hat das nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Tassadar (7. Januar 2012)

Ja wie jetzt die verwackelt nicht? Wann und wo hast du die denn gekauft? Das kann ja wohl nicht sein, oder sind da wirklich Mäuse im Umlauf, die diesen Z-Axis Bug nicht haben?
Funktioniert dann bei dir auch die LOD-Einstellung richtig?


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Januar 2012)

Z -Axis Bug ist bei den neuen auch da. Das liegt einfach am Sensor. Ein Kumpel hat die neue Mamba und das gleiche Problem. Der ist extra von der alten auf die 2012er umgestiegen weil er gedacht hat das der 2. Sensor das behebt. Ist aber nicht. Wenn einer erzählt das der Bug nicht mehr vorhanden ist, dann kann man das bei dem Twin - Eye einfach nicht glauben. Da kann Razer noch so viel bei der Firmware rumschrauben. Das Problem ist die Hardware.


----------



## Darkx (8. Januar 2012)

jetzt ist es mir auch aufgefallen...wenn die maus kurz angehoben wird springt die maus etwas nach unten.

Ist das Problem bei der imperator 5600dpi auch? Aonsten könnet ich die von Steelseries oder die Deathadder von Razer mit Singlesensor


----------



## Tassadar (8. Januar 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Z -Axis Bug ist bei den neuen auch da. Das liegt einfach am Sensor. Ein Kumpel hat die neue Mamba und das gleiche Problem. Der ist extra von der alten auf die 2012er umgestiegen weil er gedacht hat das der 2. Sensor das behebt. Ist aber nicht. Wenn einer erzählt das der Bug nicht mehr vorhanden ist, dann kann man das bei dem Twin - Eye einfach nicht glauben. Da kann Razer noch so viel bei der Firmware rumschrauben. Das Problem ist die Hardware.


 
Hmm, du hast wohl recht. Aber trotzdem kapier ich nicht, warum die Maus dann z.B. bei Amazon so viele gute Bewertungen hat:
Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: Razer Imperator 2012 Elite Maus

Sind warscheinlich alles Freaks. 



Darkx schrieb:


> jetzt ist es mir auch aufgefallen...wenn die maus kurz angehoben wird springt die maus etwas nach unten.
> 
> Ist das Problem bei der imperator 5600dpi auch? Aonsten könnet ich die von Steelseries oder die Deathadder von Razer mit Singlesensor



Die Vorgängerversionen der Imperator hatten das glaube ich auch schon immer. Es gibt auch Videos auf Youtube, kannst dich ja mal umschauen.

Ich hab jetzt die Sensei, die ist Welten besser. Kann nichts Negatives über sie berichten, alles super.


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Januar 2012)

Darkx schrieb:


> jetzt ist es mir auch aufgefallen...wenn die maus kurz angehoben wird springt die maus etwas nach unten.
> 
> Ist das Problem bei der imperator 5600dpi auch? Aonsten könnet ich die von Steelseries oder die Deathadder von Razer mit Singlesensor


 

Ja. Jede Maus mit dem Twin - Eye hat das Problem. Die Lachesis, die Imperator, Mamba, Naga und Co. Die DeathAdder ist die einzige Maus von Razer die einen guten Sensor hat. Der Twin - Eye ist auch bei den RAT Mäusen verbaut. Bei der 7 und der 9 bin ich mir da sicher. Bei der 5 könnte ein älterer Twin - Eye drin sein. Die kabellose Gigabyte Maus hat den Sensor auch verbaut. Gibt noch mehr Hersteller die das Ding verbauen. Warum verstehe ich bis heute nicht.


----------



## matze95 (8. Januar 2012)

Darkx schrieb:


> jetzt ist es mir auch aufgefallen...wenn die maus kurz angehoben wird springt die maus etwas nach unten.
> 
> Ist das Problem bei der imperator 5600dpi auch? Aonsten könnet ich die von Steelseries oder die Deathadder von Razer mit Singlesensor


 
Die Sensei ist von der Verarbeitung her top, aber ich weiß nicht was da für ein Sensor drin ist.
Die Deathadder hat auf jeden Fall einen sehr guten Sensor, also kannst du die bedenkenlos kaufen.


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Januar 2012)

matze95 schrieb:


> Die Sensei ist von der Verarbeitung her top, aber ich weiß nicht was da für ein Sensor drin ist.


 

Avago ADNS 9500. Hat minimale positive Beschleunigung. Aber die meisten merken davon nichts. Wenn man eine DA und die Sensei direkt vergleicht, dann fällt das auf.


----------



## Darkx (14. Januar 2012)

hm mein steelseries 9hd und  Razer DeathAdde harmonieren nicht zusammen. Der Mauscursor bewegt sich etwa 5mm bevor sie das Pad erreicht ;(. Bei Holzunterlage sinds etwa 1mm -.-.

Habe mir nun ein Razermauspad bestellt. Hoffentlich funktioniert das besser


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Januar 2012)

Darkx schrieb:


> hm mein steelseries 9hd und  Razer DeathAdde harmonieren nicht zusammen. Der Mauscursor bewegt sich etwa 5mm bevor sie das Pad erreicht ;(. Bei Holzunterlage sinds etwa 1mm -.-.
> 
> Habe mir nun ein Razermauspad bestellt. Hoffentlich funktioniert das besser


 

Das liegt an der Oberfläche des 9HD. Ein normales Stoffpad reicht da. Hast wohl noch die alte DA. Die neue hat eine LoD von gut 3,5mm.


----------



## Darkx (15. Januar 2012)

ic hasse Stoffpads. Habe die neue DA. Die Software ist mal mehr als bescheiden. Habe mir Hier das Mauspad geholt. Damit sollte es hoffentlich besser gehen. Die DA erscheint mir recht laut beim absetzten der Maus, liegt wohl an diesen Teflonfüßen. Wenn ich die hier draufklebe geht die Garantie flöööten?


----------



## B4C4RD! (15. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab meine Imperator jetz ueber nen Halbes jahr & bisher noch keinerlei probleme mit dem Nager.


----------



## dmN (15. Januar 2012)

wem die lod bei der DA zu hoch ist dem kann ich magic tape glaub von scotch empfehlen.
ein streifen über dem sensor und über ne niedriege lod freuen!
nachteile beim tracking etc konnt ich bisher nicht festellen.
der twin -eye ist best laser hatte mal ne rat5 da hat der mauszeiger im takt vom bass getanz weil so sensibel dat ding z bug sowieso.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Januar 2012)

dmN schrieb:


> der twin -eye ist best laser hatte mal ne rat5 da hat der mauszeiger im takt vom bass getanz weil so sensibel dat ding z bug sowieso.


 Ja. Der einzige Grund warum die Dinger noch verbaut werden sind die hohen CPI Zahlen. Das war es schon. Bei den Lasern gibts bessere. Aber gegen einen Optischen kommt immer noch nix an.


----------



## Darkx (17. Januar 2012)

Welches Mauspad verwendet ihr? Das Razer Scarab ist von der beschaffenheit genau wie das Steelseries 9HD. Keinen unterschied zu bemerken. Das Razer ist nur etwas dicker und etwas größer. Von der Gleiteigenschaft und Laseraufnahme gleich.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Januar 2012)

@ TE: Nerven wie Stahlseile der Golden Gate Bridge, _Respekt_!  Ich habe mich auch in Sachen Nager seit der seligen Diamondback 3G (Earth *Green*) von Razer-Peripherie verabschiedet...


----------



## dmN (19. Januar 2012)

benutze das roccat taito eigentlich nen schickes pad aber hat nach ca 4 monaten schon abnutzungerscheinungen.
hatte mal nen billiges für 7 euro das hat länger gehalten. mal sehen was als nächstes kommt.
bin auch der meinung optisch ist immer noch das beste in sachen sensor und dann dieser ganze dpi wahn -.-
naja der beste laser ist ja glaub der avago 9500 oder so steckt ja zb in der kone+


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Januar 2012)

dmN schrieb:


> bin auch der meinung optisch ist immer noch das beste in sachen sensor und dann dieser ganze dpi wahn -.-
> naja der beste laser ist ja glaub der avago 9500 oder so steckt ja zb in der kone+


 

Ja. Und in der Sensei, der Xai, G500, G700.  Der ist besser als der Twin - Eye. 

Zum Mauspad. Schonmal eins von Zowie ausprobiert? Hab selber das G-TF und liebe das Teil einfach.


----------



## dmN (21. Januar 2012)

ja der ist einfach überall hatte mal ne schöne liste welcher sensor in welcher maus steckt leider find cih sie nicht wieder
danke für den tipp werd ich mir mal genauer ansehen 
MFG


----------



## Suphi (28. Januar 2012)

Hab mir jetzt die Razer Imp. Battlefield 3 gekauft und kein Z-Axe Bug oder sonst irgend etwas.
Die Maus funktioniert so wie es funktionieren soll.
Hatte mal die normaler Razer Imp. 2012 und nur probleme damit.
Als Mauspad hab ich die Roccat Alumic.

gruss

Suphi


----------



## Liquid2000 (19. April 2012)

moin leute,

hab mir vor ner woche die razer imperator 2012 gekauft und ein bekanntes problem tritt bei mir auf : wenn ich einen neustart mache wir die maus nicht mehr erkannt, also kann den curser nicht mehr bewegen. muss den usb stecker rausziehen und wieder reinstecken. so, hab mich natürlich schon schlau gemacht und gelesen das ich meine treiber auf den neusten stand bringen soll sowie die firmware. hab jetzt die version 2.02 und firmwareversion 1.04 installiert. laut razersupport ist das der neuste stand......das hat 2 tage geklappt und heute morgen mach ich mein rechner an und schon wieder genau das selbe prob.
mein latein ist langsam am ende und bin echt genervt. habt ihr evtl. noch ne idee wo drann es liegen könnte.
das komische an der sache ist ja das es 2 tage funktioniert hat....

hab win7 64 bit mit servicpack 1 drauf


----------



## ad_ (20. April 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Hab selber das G-TF und liebe das Teil einfach.





Hab seit heute auch das G-TF. Wirklich n tolles Teil 

@Gh0st76: Kommt mir sogar langsamer vor als mein altes Qck+


----------

